
Ask HN: Could fuzzing generate code? - deepstream
Fuzzing can be used to find bugs. Could it be used to fix obscure bugs, bugs in complex data flows, by fuzzing over inputs? Could a fuzzing like approach be used to generate code (even code we have no chance of comprehending) that patches a n obscure bug? It seems possible. By extension could fuzzing generate code against arbitrary constraints?
======
lm28469
Not completely off topic, but not really serious either :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_monkey_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_monkey_theorem)

~~~
deepstream
My counter example: Complex life / Darwinian evolution (infinite monekys +
objective function).

The other option is genetic farmer ETs 'lifted' us from proto-humans, or
complexity is DNA + morphic resonance.

